# When Was The Last Time You Bought A Book?



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Just checking to make sure people are in fact still buying books out there, because from where I'm standing the whole industry seems to have ground to a screeching halt.

Edit: I'm not making a distinction between ebooks and DTB's.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

DTB?  Months ago.  I just buy ebooks now.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Bought an ebook a couple of days ago.  DTB, um, last year maybe?


----------



## brucesarte (Oct 11, 2010)

I actually just received in the mail a box of several books... some for my children, my wife and myself.  We do eBooks now and then too... sometimes Kindle, sometimes straight to the ol' iPad... just depends!  And about an hour ago I just got done downloading Michael Crichton's Pirate Latitudes from Audible.Com to listen to in the car! 

But yes... we still by books!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I bought a book from Amazon last week that arrived a couple days ago.
I think I've bought five DTBs this month. One was used, the rest were new. Most I got tired of waiting to be Kindleised and wanted to read now, and one book had far too many pictures to be good in ebook format.
But I'm still buying ebooks and reading on my Kindle as well. I much prefer reading on my Kindle. The DTBs I read at home, the Kindle I read everywhere.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm very low on funds these days, so I picked up a free book offered by a KBer recently. I bought two used paperbacks that were on sale about a month ago.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I haven't bought a paper book since the first week in August when my Kindle arrived. I bought my last ebook two days ago.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I haven't bought a DTB in about 1 1/2 years.  If it isn't an ebook, I don't buy it anymore.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I bought 3 books for my Kindle today  

Sandy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought a paper book a couple of weeks ago.  Buy ebooks just about daily.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I think I bought five Kindle novels today, and a couple of days ago bought a hardback.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

About 10 minutes ago...


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Last night.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

This morning!


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Just the other day.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, I was buying a lot, but I started reviewing books on my blog, and now I've been getting sent so many, I've not had a chance to go pick one out for myself...

--Maria


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

A few days ago.. have DL about 10 more samples...


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Let's see... I think it was Saturday.    That was an ebook.

And an actual physical book?  A few months ago.

Funds are always tight, but I do have a meager book budget.  

Vicki


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

There are a lot of books I want to buy, but... until more $ comes in (e.g., steady income, employment), got to watch what goes out.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought an eBook for myself and two physical books for my kid just this week, so I'm doing my part to single-handedly keep the industry afloat!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I've purchased both an e-book and a DT book in the last week.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

An ebook? About a half an hour ago. A print book? About 4 days ago.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just purchased some DTB for my daughter last week, an ebook for myself days ago and the last DTB I bought for myself was in July I believe. I mostly buy ebooks now but once in awhile I like going to a bookstore and actually purchasing something there.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ebook?  Monday.
DTB?  Last year before going to Peru.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Last week...Friday? An ebook!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Used paperback 3 months ago, couldn't find it on Kindle, but now I can't read it, print to small .

Hardcover new, hmmm let me think, 2 years ago, some cookbook. 

Kindle ebook? 3 paid ebooks yesterday and a couple of free ones.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've bought one pbook since Aug. 08 but I bought 10 books this month ...


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Just checking to make sure people are in fact still buying books out there, because from where I'm standing the whole industry seems to have ground to a screeching halt.
> 
> Edit: I'm not making a distinction between ebooks and DTB's.


Bought two DTBs last week for an author signing. And yes, I'd already bought the ebooks.

Bought an ebook this morning.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> I've bought one pbook since Aug. 08 but I bought 10 books this month ...


Wow, that's a long time! For a second I was going to say you'd be in the running for the longest stretch without buying a dtb, but then I remembered all the illiterates.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

An e-book, about half an hour ago.  
A paper book as a gift, this morning.  
A paper book for myself, about a week ago.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I ordered 5 used books from Amazon earlier this week and ordered a ebook yesterday.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Hell, I'm always buying books for my daughter, and I just gave girlfriend's boy a card for Borders.  Me, I don't buy too many books now.  I got a house full of them.  I figure, barring blindness or thermonuclear war, or the invasion of the body snatchers, I got enough reading material for the next thirty seven years.  And that's just fiction!


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

The last DTB I bought was _Under the Dome_ and I only bought it because I didn't want to wait for the ebook. Before that, I honestly can't remember the last physical book I bought. It was probably one of Lee Child's or another of Stephen King's. I don't think my wife has bought a single DTB since we got our Kindle in February of last year.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Um, last week?  Yeah, I still don't have a Kindle yet.

Dawn


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

I only do ebooks now and I bought the last one on Sunday


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I used to buy hardcovers regularly from the sci-fi book club.  The last one was couple years ago.  Lately I've been reading everything from the public library.  I plan to go on an ebook buying spree once I get a kindle.


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

I still buy more books than I download for my Kindle mainly because of the price. 

Last few months orders below.

Charlaine Harris Collection - 3 Books  £4.99
Introducing Vampires Collection - 3 Books £4.99
Classic Crime Collection - 10 Books	£8.00
New Ian Rankin Collection - 10 Books £8.00
P.G. Wodehouse Collection - 10 books £8.99
Reading Group Collection - 10 Books £8.99
Jane Austen Collection - 6 Books £7.99
True Blood Collection - 8 books £8.99

As you can see they are a lot cheaper than the Kindle versions and while they are I will continue buying books.

I have only bought about 10 ebooks so far but have downloaded a large number of classic and free ebooks.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I got Pratchett's _I Shall Wear Midnight_ in hardcover at the end of last month, and for Kindle I purchased China Mieville's _The City & The City_ this past Sunday. Just got some birthday cash, so I'll probably be ordering some more Kindle books today/tomorrow.


----------



## Carolyn A (Jul 25, 2010)

Two e-books three days ago, and will probably be buying another one today.

Carolyn


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

One e-book two days ago (the other was free - does that count?)

I did purchase 2 DTBs back in early September, since the books are out of print and Amazon Marketplace had a lower price than the Kindle store.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Paperbacks - used from a local charity shop on Weds.
Julian May - The Adversary and The Non-Born King.
Tess Gerritsen - Gravity.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Bought a hard cover copy of 'How to Write while You Sleep' a week ago.




BTW, I was so excited to get it, I haven't slept since.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bought two more this morning. . .or was it 3?  Yeah.  3.   Well, one was a pre-order -- the latest Grishom for my brother -- but I think that counts.


----------



## Laurensaga (Sep 29, 2010)

1 DTB two days ago an ebook three days ago.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I only buy ebooks now - last one was 3 days ago, next one is a pre-order being released on the 19th.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Bought two more this morning. . .or was it 3? Yeah. 3.  Well, one was a pre-order -- the latest Grishom for my brother -- but I think that counts.


Wow, you're racking them up. Just out of curiosity, how many books do you think you have total?


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I bought comic books for my daughter in august, for her birthday.  She's not interested in e-books, because she has a laptop and frequently looks at videos of people reading books out loud, or goes to storybook online where people read to her.  This somehow is more interesting than actually reading a book. 

And about 6-8 months ago I picked up a dollar paperback of The Satanic Verses at goodwill, having already seen that it was like $7 as a kindle edition.  I don't think I'll want to reread it, so I'm happy with having a version that I will give away.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I bought two paperbacks in Sept and several ebooks in August.  Excuse my ignorance, but what is a DTB?

Terry


----------



## Shandril19 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bought a bund of 3 ebooks about ten minutes ago.

Last paper book? Christmas as a gift.  (Stopped buying books for myself 3.5 years ago except in very limited circumstances.)


----------



## barbara elsborg (Oct 13, 2010)

I bought Eat Pray Love yesterday for the book group I'm in. I hope it gets better as I read it


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Wait, back the train up -- there's a Kindle edition of Satanic Verses now? Oooh, off to check ...


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

~3-5 ebooks over the past month (I go through about a book a week on the Kindle)
3-4 DTB over the past year (children's books for gifts)


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

tsilver said:


> I bought two paperbacks in Sept and several ebooks in August. Excuse my ignorance, but what is a DTB?
> 
> Terry


DTB=dead tree book


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Thalia the Muse said:


> Wait, back the train up -- there's a Kindle edition of Satanic Verses now? Oooh, off to check ...


Umm, well I'm retarded apparently. It's not available on kindle. I dunno what I thought I saw...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

barbara elsborg said:


> I bought Eat Pray Love yesterday for the book group I'm in. I hope it gets better as I read it


I've actually heard of some people who've had problems with this one.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

DTB - Tuesday, ebook - yesterday


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

I bought two paper backs 3 days ago and 4 kindles two days ago!


"Reading is an addiction that I adore"

Vianka


----------



## Maker (Jun 22, 2010)

I bought four books this week.  My TBR pile keeps growing and growing.


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

i bought glenway wescott's 'the grandmothers,' richard lange's 'dead boys' and robert silverberg's 'a time of changes' a while ago. haven't bought anything recently.


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Steve Silkin said:


> i bought glenway wescott's 'the grandmothers' and richard lange's 'dead boys' a while ago. haven't bought anything recently.


Um, if you mean actually spend money on one, well, that's been about two months ago when I re-ordered another copy of Jeffrey Vorhaus's _*The Comic Toolbox * _ from half.com for a whopping $0.78, since I'm a comedy writer among other things.

But if you're talking just for mere enjoyment, I downloaded a free short-story by Jeffrey Archer from Amazon's Top 100 free downloads for Kindle just last week, and absolutely LOVED it. Can't stop thinking about it.

If anyone else is interested, it's called _*Stuck On You*_ from his short-story collection called _*And Thereby Hangs A Tale.*_ Ah-MAZING.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

The last paper book was The Jedi Path, which I pre-ordered on September 8 but didn't actually have until the 29th.

The last e-book was Maisy May, bought on October 2.

I'm almost finished re-reading The Color of Magic so I'll be buying another e-book today.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I pre-ordered a new Star Trek e-book last night.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I hope that you don't mind me posting again but I figured that I would since that one ebook turned into two (I had only planned on getting You Suck: A Love Story but I ended up getting John Dies at the End as well on the spur of the moment), and, even more surprisingly, I bought/ordered a paper book, a truly *massive* comic weighing in at 1088 pages (The Walking Dead: Compendium one).


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Six days ago I bought two e-books at $9.99 and $11.43, and downloaded three more e-books that were free. Four days ago I bought the first Jean Auel book for $1.59. 

I haven't bought a DTB since I bought my first Kindle, seven months ago.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I just got my kindle, so I just bought about seven books--now I just need time to read them. Writing and hanging out on kindleboards --oh yeah, and that darned job I have--cuts into my reading time! I also bought two hardcopy books this month!!! That's my boost to the economy.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Just checking to make sure people are in fact still buying books out there, because from where I'm standing the whole industry seems to have ground to a screeching halt.
> 
> Edit: I'm not making a distinction between ebooks and DTB's.


I bought five yesterday, but that was in a second hand shop so doesn't help much...


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I buy textbooks as DTB's all the time.  And I buy books at yardsales and secondhand stores .  Picked up 4 over the weekend .  Hard to get away from them.  Especially when I see interesting books at yardsales for .25 to $1/each .  But I have to admit, they set longer than anything I order for Kindle.  Just too convenient when I have Kindle with me all the time.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Bought a couple of digital books a few days ago and a couple of paperbacks yesterday.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

I buy both DTBs and ebooks weekly.  So, two DTBs this past week (all unavailable on the Kindle) and 4-5 ebooks, not including free ones. I'm an ambi-book reader.    I'm on a budget but I may be a wee bit over for this month already.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hrrm.  I think I bought an eBook about 3 or 4 days ago.  I'm planning on buying Powerless: Book 1, at lunch today.  DTBs - I haven't bought one since I got my Kindle and have no plans to do so.  Oh, well, except for the next Vlad Taltos novel, and that's only because I've got hubby reading them, too.  For the most part, though, I'm done with DTBs.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I received a couple of Amazon gift cards for my birthday a couple of weeks ago and used part of one to buy _Sh*t My Dad Says_. At $9.99 I've been passing it up but since it was "free," sort of, I bit the bullet, read the book, laughed.

The last DTBs I bought were about a year ago, two books from Costco as gifts to grandkids: _Guiness Book of World Records_ and something similar.

I don't even like to borrow DTBs anymore. I have lots of stuff to read on my Kindle and Kobo and would rather read on either of these devices than read a DTB.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Hrrm. I think I bought an eBook about 3 or 4 days ago. I'm planning on buying Powerless: Book 1, at lunch today. DTBs - I haven't bought one since I got my Kindle and have no plans to do so. Oh, well, except for the next Vlad Taltos novel, and that's only because I've got hubby reading them, too. For the most part, though, I'm done with DTBs.


Jackpot! I hope you find the story resonates with you, Arkali!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Jackpot! I hope you find the story resonates with you, Arkali!


Thanks! I downloaded a sample a while back and haven't gotten around to reading it, but since you're running a sale -


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Thanks! I downloaded a sample a while back and haven't gotten around to reading it, but since you're running a sale -


Hey, I try and make it easy for people. How would you describe your reading tastes?


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I bought a couple of books just yesterday. I'm running about 60/40 Kindle over "real" books these days. I think it's a perfect mix, since I love collecting books but have just about run out of room. I have five to ten copies of each of my published works, and that's starting to crowd out the shelves in my office, so it's nice to have Kindle to lean on.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I bought three kindle books last week (from KBer's) and the last time I bought a paperback was, I think, last year. I bought The Lovely Bones, just as the movie came out, because I wanted to read the book first and then see the movie. Of course I was disappointed in the movie, the book was so much better.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Hubby and I caught the last 45 minutes or so of The Lovely Bones on HBO last night.  Totally confusing.  Of course, I'll be the first to admit that that could very well be just because we missed the first half of the movie.  Ah, who am I kidding?  The first half of a movie never sets up the story or anything


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Bought the new Vince Flynn on Thursday. There are some authors whose books I'll buy in hardcover.... until the prices comes down to a reasonable amount on Kindle, that is.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I just bought a used paperback online about two weeks ago. The beauty of the internet is that some of those long lost treasures of yore can turn up in online used bookstores.


----------

